# Grilled Marinated Chicken Breasts



## Jared_mizanin (Dec 2, 2011)

I feel a bit bad asking these questions, as it appears a few of the last threads were posted by myself...

At the family bar I do a few different specials weekly.  Friday is always fish fries, Sat-Mondays are strip steaks, Tuesdays are tacos.  For Wednesday this week I want to use some of the frozen chicken breasts we have.  I am thinking about using the outdoor grille, and am thinking of a marinated chicken dinner.  I'm not too sure what I'm going to marinate it with, or what to serve with it.  Any suggestions?  And let me know if I'm abusing the forums by constantly asking.  I'm trying to "up my game" and you guys suggested buttered & parsleyed noodles and braised red cabbage for the prime rib dinner, and it was a hit.  So I thank you all for the help you've provided thus far


----------



## Timothy (Dec 2, 2011)

Jared_mizanin said:


> For Wednesday this week I want to use some of the frozen chicken breasts we have. I am thinking about using the outdoor grille, and am thinking of a marinated chicken dinner. I'm not too sure what I'm going to marinate it with, or what to serve with it. Any suggestions?


 
A good quality Italian salad dressing makes a wonderful marinade for chicken breasts prior to grilling them. Give em a nice long soak in a gallon baggie. At least overnight.

You won't believe the difference it makes.


----------



## Ranchwifeg (Dec 2, 2011)

I like to slice the breasts about 1/2 inch thick and marinade the chicken in Catalina salad dressing, with a little cider vinegar, salt, black pepper, garlic powder, and fresh ginger. I marinade it in a zip lock bag for about 6-8 hours. I then skewer it and grill it. I serve this with ginger rice. The marinade gives it a tangy asian like flavor. It is really good.


----------



## GLC (Dec 2, 2011)

You can also use a dry Italian or similar dressing mix in a packet as a rub and leave it on over night. I would add a bit of extra salt which will move into the flesh overnight and help keep it moist.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 2, 2011)

along the lines of what glc posted, i've found some commercial italian dressings have some kind of chemical in them, probably a preservative or stabilizer/homogenizer, that prevents the dressing from flavouring the meat.

i would try making your own italian dressing from oil and vinegar, herbs, onion and garlic, and s&p to marinate the chicken.

also, before marinating, tenderize the breasts by either pounding out and/or using a jaccard. this will help the marinade penetrate the meat.

and btw, we love questions like this. thos site is all about talking about cooking, helping each other out, and sharing the joys (and sorrows) that come along with our food and our lives.


----------



## GLC (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, when I look at Wishbone Italian dressing as an example, I find Calcium Disodium EDTA as a preservative, an agent to prevent spoilage due to oxygen exposure. I don't know about preventing transfer of flavor to chicken, but the two cations could indeed alter the movement of water, so it's sure possible. I don't think I'm afraid of it, but then, I don't buy prepared dressings. 

I looked at Hidden Valley Ranch dressing mix. No preservative, at least nothing exotic, which makes sense. On the other hand, there's really nothing much in it at all that you wouldn't have around the house and would use if you had any sort of vague idea of doing something like that. So no reason to not just make your own rub.


----------



## BigAL (Dec 3, 2011)

Spicy teriyaki sauce is our fav marinade.  I usually add a bit of lemon juice, 1/2 lemon or so for 4 breasts also a bit of olive oil.


----------



## DMerry (Dec 3, 2011)

I marinate chicken breasts in 3 parts limeade concentrate to 1 part tequila with a little garlic powder added for one to two hours then grill the breasts.  I also drain the marinade into a saucepan, bring it to a boil and let it simmer for 10 minutes to kill all the bugs.  It makes a great sauce to serve with the chicken.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 3, 2011)

DMerry said:


> I marinate chicken breasts in 3 parts limeade concentrate to 1 part tequila with a little garlic powder added for one to two hours then grill the breasts. I also drain the marinade into a saucepan, bring it to a boil and let it simmer for 10 minutes to kill all the bugs. It makes a great sauce to serve with the chicken.


 

Ohhhhhhhhhhh, I marinated myself in Tequila last night. Too many Margaritas. Ohhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jared_mizanin (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow...thanks guys for all the tips!  I guess I'm sort of leaning towards a homemade italian marinade.  I'm still not too sure what to serve with this though.


----------

